# Looking to buy a "decent" table saw....



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm in Canada, and have looked at Canadian Tire, Sears since both have table saws on sale. But looking at them, they both appear "flimsy". Lots of plastic, and lots of play in the fences. I've seen King brand for sale online, as well as Craftex(sp) from Busy Bee, but don't know if the quality is any better.

I currently have a Shopsmith (500 model) so using it as a table saw has it's limitations. And to upgrade to the 520.... well I could probably get a decent stand alone table saw (and cheap bandsaw  ) for the price of the upgrade....


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Can't help you with the canadian saw issue but.... I will tell you that if you decided to get the upgrade for your shopsmith it makes into a total new saw... I've done it twice and couldn't be happier.

If you have not done so yet go to:
www.ssug.org
That group is a lot like this one and you can look up what some others have said about their experence with the upgrade. Besides the larger table and the very much improved fence you can now make some other additions to give you support for much larger work pieces. You can check this picture out with extra support behind the table:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/album?.dir=c40dscd&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/my_photos
Anyway please think about this option and join us at the other site with questions or comments. BTW pictured is my 1976 shopsmith with the upgrade kit and an extension table brackets. (Some time next month it turns 30 it has more then paid for itself over the years even after adding all the extras I have.)

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Kenadian. I always suggest people include their state/prov. in their profile. This way when asking about where to buy you stand a better chance of getting the best information for your area. The Craftsman professional tables are decent quality and you are unlikely to find them at your local store. Try browsing the online catalog. The price jump from flimsy to solid seems to be about $300 US, and given the amount of use your saw is likely to get a sound investment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Kenadian

You may want to take a look at the Grizzly Table Saw
http://www.grizzly.com
G0478 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0478

G1023S
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1023s

G1023SL
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1023sl


Very low shipping charges in the lower USA, not to sure about the charge for the Canada shipping.

The G1023S is a great saw,buy the best you can ,you will have it for a long time.

Bj


----------



## 77inline (Apr 18, 2005)

It depends on what you want and how much you're willing to spend. Were you planning on buying a portable bench-top model, a contractor saw or a full-fledged cabinet saw. IMHO opinion, if you wanted a "cheapy" $200 saw, I probably wouldn't bother at all. It would be better to save up for something which you won't end up throwing out in a year.

Busy bee stuff is not bad value for the money in a mid-range saw. I think they had a fairly decent sale price (around $500- $700 if I recall) and it had a fairly decent fence (accusquare). If you are able to get into one of their stores, the sales people are fairly knowledgeable. It is decent value for the money. A mid-range to higher end craftsmen saw is also good value for the money and Sears does stand by their tools.

King tools are similiar in quality to Busy Bee's stuff. It is definitely a cut above what you'd find at candian tire.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

General makes several excellent saws,they aren't cheap but quality rarely is.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ & Jerry, when you finish adding the taxes, customs and shipping fees, purchasing a US product in Canada becomes price prohibitive.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
Because I don't live in Canada , just for fun of it what would be the fees.
Say on 500.oo dollars ..300 lb. box.
US TAX = ?
Canada Tax =
Inport customs fee =
shipping ,300lbs, say Bellingham,WA. = 

Note *** I just dropped a dime and made a call to,Grizzly for one CAN'T ship to Canada but anyone can drive down to a Grizzly outlet and pick it up and then take it home to Canada....and I guess pay a fee to take it into Canada.

Have a good one 
Bj


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I cross at that border crossing a couple of times each year. The duties can be eliminated by length of stay. If you enter and stay for 2 days, you can bring $400 in duty free. If you stay 5 or 7 days, you can bring in $750. Grizzly is about 20 miles south of the Peace Arch crossing. They are about 1 mile east of I-5. Very easy to find. Check with Customs Canada first. Washington State has about .09 Sales Tax. You should be able to get around this with proper identification- you'll need it at the border. -Derek


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, There are several things to consider in the US/Canada equation. First and foremost is the rate of exchange. I haven't been to "The Great White North" in ages, but my last visit it was around 60%. To purchase a Craftsman commercial saw table that costs $900 here would be close to $1800 Canadian with taxes. No idea on what Canada Customs would grab. I don't even want to think about what a Delta X or Jet table might run.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

The exchange has shifted dramatically. Today, the rate is 90 cents US to buy a Loonie and $1.10 CDN to buy a Greenback. It is almost even. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Derek

If I have lets say 900.oo bucks to pay for a saw at Grizzly in the USA ,how much would that be in canadian money ? ? and would I need to pay what it would cost in Canada.
I think you can see what I'm going for.
I have never been to Canada as you can tell..I got a item or two off ebay but it's not the same.

Thanks 
Bj


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Bob, you are talking roughly $1000 CDN. I think you were right in mentioning Grizzly. Even though they don't ship to Canada, perhaps they can put an item FOB Bellingham to any carrier that you want. I drove up there and picked up my bandsaw and had it is about 5 minutes. The place is huge. They claim to have their entire catalog in stock. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info Derek

I did call Grizzly and they said "we don't ship to Canada but you can come by and pick it up here in Bellingham, we have a trade agreement with the tool mfg. in Canada not to sale Grizzly tools in Canada BUT you must have a USA check or a USA Cert.Check or a USA money order or US green backs, CASH "
We have many canadian customers but no wholesales that we know about.

I buy many items from Grizzly and I'm always happy with the items I get from them.

Bj


----------



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

That's where the problem lies; I've bought tons of smaller items from the US (ebay, companies etc..) and on a few occasions I got dinged for customs/import fees, because some items came either UPS or fedex etc.. And they add their "fees" in there as well (calling it a "brokerage fee"). So now, I ask 1st their method of shipping, I rather have stuff sent USPS; even if they declare the total amount on the customs label (some mark it as a "gift", with a lower $$ value) but many times shipping this way doesn't include insurance.

This is why I was looking for a dealer/company in Canada. I might be heading to the US in October, for a couple hockey games (Sudbury Wolves OHL) as we went to both Saginaw and Plymouth last year. We are looking at going there again, (wife likes the shopping in Saginaw) and tool outlets/dealers in those areas?
If she can do some shopping so can I......
Thanks, Ken


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The General tools are made in Canada.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

If your team played my Seattle Thunderbirds, you'de have it made. Grizzly has a place in Muncie Pennsylvania. That might be close. -Derek


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, Why didn't you say you were from the "Big Nickel?" General is available from: Northfast Ltd. 261 Regent St S., Sudbury. Here is their website: http://www.general.ca/ (Thanks Jerry, I didn't know General was Canuck)
If you would drive another hour and a half on your trip I can help further, Hockeytown always has deals. You can visit Rockler, Woodcraft, Performance Line Tools to view high quality saws from Jet, Delta X, Powermatic. To save some money by purchasing used try looking here: http://detroit.craigslist.org/tls/


----------

